# A little mud, allot a fun



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I was lucky enough to be invited out by a neighbor on the airboat he built. Took us a while to find the ducks and we couldn't stay for long but we did manage to scratch down a couple Green wings and a few spoonies. The mud we had to set up in was deep n sloppy making for tough work but still a heap a good times.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That is a sweet looking boat.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That's Rich's old boat isn't it? I hear that hull design is pretty free riding. What motor did they replace that blown motor with? 

I'll tell ya, an airboat is hands down one of the most fun ways to hunt ducks! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't believe this is anybodies old boat. This guy built this boat himself as far as I know. I believe he said the motor is a big block 454. Bout all I can tell ya about it as I didn't really ask for much info on the boat. Too busy having fun.. This was my first time on an airboat.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Even if you were out there for just a short time, beats sitting at a desk in the office!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> That's Rich's old boat isn't it? I hear that hull design is pretty free riding. What motor did they replace that blown motor with?
> 
> I'll tell ya, an airboat is hands down one of the most fun ways to hunt ducks! Glad you had a good time.


Matt,
I'm pretty sure that is not Rich's old hull. Still yet to be convinced to ditch the forward cab and go Florida style. I like having the cab to block the wind and elements more. Maybe I'm just to old school...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

tigerpincer - Do you ever work? 

Just kidding man, looks like a great time!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you ever driven a FL style boat Darrin? 
They ride free in the front so you can spin around quick if you get sticky, and you dont have to trim the prop angle to do so. 

I adjust all of our boats so they are on the verge of porpoise. I would rather be able to get unstuck, and handle like a race car, than huddle in the front of the hull behind a cab. 

Besides all that it's pretty easy to put a windshield on a Florida boat


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Billcollector said:


> Have you ever driven a FL style boat Darrin?
> They ride free in the front so you can spin around quick if you get sticky, and you dont have to trim the prop angle to do so.
> 
> I adjust all of our boats so they are on the verge of porpoise. I would rather be able to get unstuck, and handle like a race car, than huddle in the front of the hull behind a cab.
> ...


Glade,
No I haven't ridden in a Florida style boat. Only the cab forward ones. Perhaps I'll have to go for a ride with someone who has one. I'm sure their are advantages. I have a few real youngsters who really like to be able to get out of the wind entirely. That's what keeps me on my current path I think.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I enjoy riding in FL style until it gets cold and icy. but having that windshield to hunker down behind sure is nice when its stupid cold. Each one has its advantages but for my use here in Utah I'll take my style of boat every time. I like comfort more than handling like a race car I guess. 

eta- your right darin, that isn't rich's old boat. Its very similar before he had the wrap done though. same gass rake, hydroturf and everything.


----------

